# BiteNot Collars - anyone use these?



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

So Katie had surgery on Wednesday to remove what turned out to be a benign melanoma from her hind leg. She's in a e-collar for the next two weeks and acting like I've ripped out her heart and crushed her soul.









We got her one of those inflatable collars (looks like a donut for your hemmoroids) and that didn't do it since she was able to turn her head and proceeded to rip out her sutures and staples. 

Has anyone used these? Thoughts? I'm perfectly willing to keep her in the e-collar but would love to make her more comfortable and less "drama queen".

http://www.bitenot.com/


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

We have used them in our practice. Animals can get around them. Stick with the e-collar. Once she sees her "act" isn't working she will settle in with the collar.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yippee for benign!!

I use the inflatable collar here, but mostly when I'm around and can monitor. Curious, what size did you use on Katie?

I haven't used the bitenot -- but it's possible, depending where on the leg, that you might be stuck with an e-collar.

If you use an e-collar, and you can't see through it, it's worth the investment to go to the pet store and get one that is clear, it makes a huge difference. I have a clear white one here for Indy, and a clear red one here for Max for any procedure -- don't know why the vets don't use those. With the opaque one, Indy froze and would not move....at all.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have used these collars. Vet loaned them. They worked for us. It depends on determination, limberness and location of stitches as to how well they might work.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to check into a clear one. Well there was alot of drama with her... and she's my easy Shep!

[begin vent] First, we used the e-collar. It was too small and she managed to get the bandages off and the sutures out. Went back to the vet and they put 2 staples into the area. Got the inflatable in a large. She managed to push it off enough to bend to the hind leg and got both staples out (ate them). 

We went over to the emergency vet (regular vet was closed) who put 3 staples into her. Put the other e-collar on and she left it alone all night until about midnight. Every few months, DH has to work a night shift... of course, last night was it. Naturally, he took the truck since it had gas and the little commuter car didn't. 

I got out of bed and went to the bathroom only to come back and catch Katie. Off to the e-vet again! Packed up my sleeping baby in her car seat, jammed the dog into the little car and she's feeling bad and trying to crawl into my lap, driving to the vet on fumes and the car is beeping at me for some unholy reason! Apparently, her new e-collar was just loose enough for her to push it back on her head and stick her tongue out! They tightened it with gauze and it's been fine since but whew! Was it a day yesterday!!! 

[end vent]


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL, what an ordeal! It might be funny after a bit, but certainly not right now!!

Poor thing is very persistent.

Though the area should be kept dry, I always put some aloe vera gel on it, to help with the itchies....

I hope she heals fast!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ok, here's my experience - clear ecollar works best and make it a size larger than you think you need. Bite Not works on some wounds but not others and should be used only when supervised anyway.

Sorry she hasn't realized how expensive her "adjustments" are.
They don't seem to have a good concept of money.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereThey don't seem to have a good concept of money.











If they only knew.....


----------

